# massa muscolare /muscolosa



## reginof

Massa muscolare è senza dubbio il termine più usato. Ma massa muscolosa, si potrebbe dire?


----------



## GabrielH

Io preferirei non dirlo poiché non sempre una massa muscolare è "muscolosa", ossia, tutti hanno la massa muscolare ma non tutti ce l'hanno muscolosa, con grande volume ed ecc. I neonati ce l'hanno pure ma non per questo sono dei "mostri".


----------



## GabrielH

L'alternanza tra "massa muscolare" e "massa muscolosa" mi è sembrata una questione semplice da chiarire, ma c'è da dire che ho visto anche sul web "forza *muscolosa*". Credo che chi l'ha scritto abbia voluto enfatizzare che si tratta di una grande forza, una forza "muscolosa" anche se mi sembra un po' forzato dirlo. Però penso che le innovazioni possano essere fatte da chiunque sempre che siano intelligibili e, naturalmente, in contesti adeguati.


----------



## reginof

GabrielH said:


> L'alternanza tra "massa muscolare" e "massa muscolosa" mi è sembrata una questione semplice da chiarire, ma c'è da dire che ho visto anche sul web "forza *muscolosa*". Credo che chi l'ha scritto abbia voluto enfatizzare che si tratta di una grande forza, una forza "muscolosa" anche se mi sembra un po' forzato dirlo. Però penso che le innovazioni possano essere fatte da chiunque sempre che siano intelligibili e, naturalmente, in contesti adeguati.


Io avevo usato il termine "massa muscolosa" per indicare che volevo mettere su massa muscolare, per l'appunto. In questo caso, per esempio, credete sia corretto da utilizzare?


----------



## Pietruzzo

reginof said:


> Io avevo usato il termine "massa muscolosa" per indicare che volevo mettere su massa muscolare, per l'appunto. In questo caso, per esempio, credete sia corretto da utilizzare?


No. Sviluppando la massa muscolare diventi muscoloso.


----------



## reginof

Pietruzzo said:


> No. Sviluppando la massa muscolare diventi muscoloso.


Sì sì, questo l'avevo capito. Ma se per massa muscolosa s'intendesse necessariamente il fatto di voler mettere molta massa muscolare? Sarebbe incorretto anche in quel caso?


----------



## Pietruzzo

reginof said:


> Sì sì, questo l'avevo capito. Ma se per massa muscolosa s'intendesse necessariamente il fatto di voler mettere molta massa muscolare? Sarebbe incorretto anche in quel caso?


"Muscoloso" è un aggettivo che si riferisce a una persona con una muscolatura sviluppata. "Massa muscolosa" non significa niente.


----------



## reginof

Pietruzzo said:


> "Muscoloso" è un aggettivo che si riferisce a una persona con una muscolatura sviluppata. "Massa muscolosa" non significa niente.


Ok grazie.


----------



## Fooler

Pietruzzo said:


> No. Sviluppando la massa muscolare diventi muscoloso.



Concordo.

PS: Forse per le problematiche del _c'ho / ci ho_ etc stiamo andando fuori tema rispetto alla discussione.....


----------



## dragonseven

Pietruzzo said:


> "Muscoloso" è un aggettivo che si riferisce a una persona con una muscolatura sviluppata. "Massa muscolosa" non significa niente.


Non sono d'accordo, per quanto concerne l'aggettivo «muscoloso» si può benissimo riferire a «massa», non è esatto dire che tale aggettivo possa riferirsi esclusivamente a persona.
Dire che qualcosa o qualcuno ha una "massa muscolosa" significa che questi è in possesso di una proprietà muscolare abbondante che riguarda la massa “muscolare” in esame.


----------



## Pietruzzo

dragonseven said:


> , non è esatto dire che tale aggettivo possa riferirsi esclusivamente a persona.


Si può riferire anche a una parte del corpo ( es.  "braccia muscolose") mai a massa, secondo me. Poi questo è un forum democratico. Ognuno valuterà liberamente chi di noi due ha detto una cazzata.


----------



## dragonseven

Pietruzzo said:


> Si può riferire anche a una parte del corpo ( es.  "braccia muscolose") mai a massa, secondo me. Poi questo è un forum democratico. Ognuno valuterà liberamente chi di noi due ha detto una cazzata.


Giusto per usare un eufemismo... 
Non è colpa mia se gli aggettivi precisano i sostantivi.
Il termine "massa" ha diverse accezioni. Se dico che qualcuno ha una massa muscolosa, è ovvio che mi riferisco alla sua muscolatura, alla sua massa muscolare, mica al pane. Non vi trovo nulla di scorretto in ciò.
Se poi, per te, "non significa niente", è un tuo sacrosanto diritto che io certo non ti tolgo. P&L.


----------



## lorenzos

Confesso che mi lasciava un po' interdetto la "massa muscolosa", ho così voluto fare una ricerca e qualcosa ho trovato:
*Unica salvezza: la fuga*
Debra Webb - 2014
Fece scorrere le mani sulla sua schiena, accarezzandola. Sentiva contro il petto la *massa muscolosa* del suo torace
*Il tocco di un amante*
Tori Carrington - 2013 - ‎Fiction
Gia mise a fuoco il cortile posteriore e vide la *massa muscolosa* del mastino irrompere nel patio​In questi casi mi sembra che "massa muscolare" non renderebbe la stessa immagine.
Credevo di essere approdato ad un qualche risultato ma...
*il Sabatini Coletti *Dizionario della Lingua Italiana
*polpaccio
Massa muscolosa* situata sotto il ginocchio, nella parte posteriore della gamba.​Però continuo a credere e a dire che un palestrato ha una grande massa muscolare (anche se muscolosa, ovviamente).


----------



## Pietruzzo

lorenzos said:


> Confesso che mi lasciava un po' interdetto la "massa muscolosa", ho così voluto fare una ricerca e qualcosa ho trovato:
> *Unica salvezza: la fuga*
> Debra Webb - 2014
> Fece scorrere le mani sulla sua schiena, accarezzandola. Sentiva contro il petto la *massa muscolosa* del suo torace
> *Il tocco di un amante*
> Tori Carrington - 2013 - ‎Fiction
> Gia mise a fuoco il cortile posteriore e vide la *massa muscolosa* del mastino irrompere nel patio​In questi casi mi sembra che "massa muscolare" non renderebbe la stessa immagine.
> Credevo di essere approdato ad un qualche risultato ma...
> *il Sabatini Coletti *Dizionario della Lingua Italiana
> *polpaccio
> Massa muscolosa* situata sotto il ginocchio, nella parte posteriore della gamba.​Però continuo a credere e a dire che un palestrato ha una grande massa muscolare (anche se muscolosa, ovviamente).


Per quanto riguarda i primi due esempi, secondo me  si tratta di artifici stilistici (metonimie, credo) in quanto in realtà sono il torace e il mastino ad essere massicci e muscolosi. Riguardo alla definizione del Sabatini-Coletti, con tutto il rispetto per entrambi mi sembra che ci sia qualcosa che non quadra se nello stesso dizionario leggiamo:
*muscoloso*
*[mu-sco-ló-so] agg.*

• Dotato di muscoli potenti e vistosi
Ora, mi risulta che anche i neonati abbiano i polpacci ma non mi sembra che siano dotati di muscoli potenti e vistosi.
Concludendo, conservo tutte le mie riserve sull'espressione "massa muscolosa". Nel caso interessi a qualcuno.


----------



## lorenzos

Non saranno forse metonimie ma certo nel *Sabatini-Coletti* qualcosa non quadra.


----------



## bearded

Il fatto è, secondo me,  che ''massa muscolare'' è l'espressione standard affermata e cristallizzata, mentre ''massa muscolosa'' non lo è e si usa magari in particolari contesti descrittivi - letterari o medici - senza essere per questo un'espressione errata.  Di certo lì per lì ''massa muscolosa'' suona un po' strano all'orecchio...

Se mi è consentito, vorrei fare un paragone con gli aggettivi ''spettacoloso/spettacolare''. Dopo una gioventù trascorsa prevalentemente a Bologna, dove tutti dicono ''un panorama spettacoloso'', quando mi sono trasferito a Milano ho trovato strano ''un panorama spettacolare'' come dicono i lombardi.  Le espressioni standard/cristallizzate di solito ci sembrano le uniche giuste.


----------



## Pdstelle

Io la vedo cosí:

Quando si parla di massa muscolare; massa ossea; massa grassa... i due termini sono indivisibili per esprimere il concetto.

Nell' esempio  del cane, invece, la massa del cane puó essere _informe, gigantesca, muscolosa, etc.
_
Un body-builder  ha una massa muscolare molto sviluppata, è muscoloso.

Lo stesso vale per la massa pettorale: é muscolosa.

Ma qui : _massa muscolare_, secondo me.


----------



## pebblespebbles

Salve,
Secondo me, "massa muscolare" e' specifico per descrivere l'intero apparato muscolare o una sua parte da un punto di vista fisiologico.  Poiche' questo aggettivo si riferisce anche alla "funzionalita'" dei muscoli.
"La massa muscolare del polpaccio, dell'avambraccio.. Etc".
 "Per rafforzare la tua massa muscolare devi correre tutti i giorni etc.."
Per un body builder e' il termine corretto.
"Muscoloso" si riferisce solo al volume dei muscoli.


----------

